# Roxie's Limping



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

You may remember that Roxie broke her left rear leg when she was 3 months old... she was in a splint for four weeks with restricted activity. She healed up fine (according to xrays and vet). She is now nine months old and has just started limping on her RIGHT rear leg. She doesn't limp all the time, but mostly after getting up... she stretches the right leg back and then takes a few limping steps to get going. She still runs, jumps, walks, etc. It seems more pronounced towards the end of the day. After a week of this I took her to the vet and they did xrays and examined her looked over and felt over both rear legs, paws and hips. Nothing showed up on the xrays or exam. She doesn't object to the leg being handled either. She is sitting "funny" though... on the right hip with the left leg extended sort of and the right leg tucked under (does that make sense). The vet gave me Deramax which I gave her but it didn't seem to make a difference. The vet said to wait a few weeks and if it's not better to do a orthapedic consult. My question, is this good advice? Is there something else I should do or look at? 

Thanks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh no, poor Roxie!! I dont have any advise, except to be thinking about her and hoping that all is ok


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, my Pom use to do that and they couldn't find anything wrong with her either. She would stretch her leg like she was trying to pop her knee or hip back in place, then end up running. She never cried or seemed in pain. Hopefully it's just a stretching thing. I hope she will be fine.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Ann I am so sorry to read this, it sounds like it could be her patella did the vet say anything about them?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann I'm sorry to hear about Roxie's limp! I hope it isn't anything serious!

Though I have to say, sitting crooked, as I call it, is not a sign that anything is wrong. Kubrick does it all the time... is this what you mean?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear- poor Roxie. Could she have compensated for so long using her right leg, she still does that out of habit and therefore strains it? I have known many dogs with patella injuries who end up having to have surgery on the opposite leg because of compensation.

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Ann, I hope it is nothing with Roxie and just goes away. Jasper sits that way too...and even a bit more pronounced than Kubrick. And he does the stretching thing too. He was never diagnosed with any thing wrong with him, but the vet did say although his patellas were not luxating they were almost ( what ever that means) But, I suspected he was in some pain (whole long story if you are interested you can check out this thread --http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5122)- so we decided to start him on a joint/anti-inflammation suppliment and fish oil which is also good for the joints. After about two weeks on this new regiment my boy was acting like a puppy again.

The supplement I use is Ark Naturals Sea Mobility. It is a treat-- I had the hardest time getting him to eat a pill or even powder mixed in with his food. The directions say a half a treat a day for a dog Jaspers size but my vet said give him a whole stick. We use the wheat free ones, venison and lamb. And Vitacost is the best price (by half) I have found...and Jasper loves his treat.

http://www.vitacost.com/ArkNaturalsSeaMobilityVenisonJerky


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I love when Gitter sits like that. 

Anne I hope it is nothing. Roxie is such a firecracker. Maybe she pulled something and is just stretching out a kink?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, I understand your worry. I'd be the same. I'm just wondering if maybe Roxie's body is compensating for when she had that fracture. Like us, if one side of our body hurts, we walk differently, hold our shoulders in such a way when the other one hurts, ... you know? Could it be that the repaired leg is the one a little sore? Doubt it, from the sound of her exam at the vet's. Now why can't Roxie just TELL you if anything's wrong??!! :frusty:

If there's no pain or inflammation, then why give her the drugs??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

isshinryu_mom said:


> I took her to the vet and they did xrays and examined her looked over and felt over both rear legs, paws and hips. Nothing showed up on the xrays or exam.


I'd definitely recommend that you get the patellas checked. Your vet should be able to do this easily.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Is having her patellas checked something the vet would have looked at by the xray and physical exam or do I need to specifically request that or go to a specialist?

Thanks for the picture of Kubrick too... that is exactly what I'm talking about! (And he looks soooo stinkin' cute there too!)

I was at the store yesterday and purchased some Zuke's treats that are for the joints... I'm going to study up on supplements and make sure to get a good one for her.

I am so glad to have this forum to ask questions.... y'all are the best! If you could see her this morning bringing her toy to me so I can throw it for her to jump in the air and catch it you wouldn't think anything was wrong with her at all! These fur babies can sure drive you crazy!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Is having her patellas checked something the vet would have looked at by the xray and physical exam or do I need to specifically request that or go to a specialist?
> 
> Thanks for the picture of Kubrick too... that is exactly what I'm talking about! (And he looks soooo stinkin' cute there too!)
> 
> ...


Nutro Gold is a very good supplement. I feed this to my guys. They also have one for joints but I honestly don't think you need it as it's primarily for older dogs.


----------

